# New boat - What would you buy?



## Trizey (Jan 28, 2010)

If you were looking to buy a new 18.5' boat, what would you buy today? 

These are the boats that I've really looked at hard.

Ranger 188VX w/ 175 Mercury Pro XS
BassCat Sabre w/ 175 Mercury Pro XS
Triton TR186 w/ 175 Mercury Pro XS


I'm pretty certain that I want the Merc Optimax, my next choice would be a Yamaha HPDI, then a E-Tec HO.

Given all the features are the same, what boat would you buy? (doesn't have to be one that I've listed)

And before anyone says anything.....I don't want a bigger boat.  This size will fit easily in my basement doors.


----------



## gahunter12 (Jan 28, 2010)

I would check out the Skeeter ZX190 with a Yamaha 175 HPDI. All boats that you listed are great boats, but I like the ride of the Skeeter better than the triton and it will be faster than the Ranger with as good of a ride. The Bass Cat is a great boat with a good ride also. I wish Phoenix would hurry up and introduce there 18 footer. They say it will have the same features as the bigger brothers but in a smaller package. To get a idea of the features go check out the bigger Phoenix boats. If you don't have a dealer in your area check them out on the Bass Boat Central forum. There's lots of pics and some good info about them on there. I have been extremly impressed with there boats so far. I am strongly thinking about stepping in to a Phoenix myself.


----------



## ranger1977 (Jan 28, 2010)

You'll get a million different opinions on this. Find the one that has everything laid out like you want it and buy that one. Get as much storage as you can get. Purchase extended warranty on motor too.

They all catch fish.

I have a 2006 188VS. Very pleased, so far.


----------



## Trizey (Jan 28, 2010)

Mercury has 5 years on the motor right now, as well as Evinrude.


----------



## sinclair1 (Jan 28, 2010)

If you get the triton,go over to the BBC and the guy who designed the hull has a tuitorial on how to get rid of the chine walk. Dont even try and say it wont, He designed it and admits its a challenge to drive at times. He said it was designed to be on the edge so they could achieve more speed than the comp.


----------



## Russ Toole (Jan 28, 2010)

Ive had bass boats and every other kind of boat.  Im 42 now, and I would recommend a center console.  Even bass fisherman Scott Martin prefers the center console.  You can fish skinny water, and you can take it offshore.  You can bass fish and striper fish and have room for a striper bait tank.  If you go for the bass boat, then one day after you catch a 30 lb striper, your gonna be one of the funny looking bass boats on the lake with a big striper tank sitting on the deck or will have to take a passenger seat out to fit your bait tank in it.

Try before you buy.  I know you want a boat to fit in your garage, but there is a HUGE difference in the ride between a 17.5' and a 21' or 23'.


----------



## trentb (Jan 28, 2010)

i have a ranger 481v. 18.5 feet. love the boat but like stated above, its my all around Boat. from feb-april its has 6 driftmasters at the front pushing for crappie. and also its a hybrid catching machine in the river. i get tired of beating the banks for bass. and my 13 year old little girl aint gonna sit long without some fish coming in the boat. btw. it has the yamaha 150 and i have got excelent service from it.


----------



## JigNchunk (Jan 28, 2010)

I had a 2006 Ranger 188 with a Yamaha 175HPDI. I loved the boat and motor. I looked at evry boat in that range and saw most side by side with the Ranger and none even came close. The only problem I had was the trailer. Get a tandem axle trailer if you buy a 188.


----------



## tnhikr44 (Jan 28, 2010)

I have had my Triton for right at a year now and am very pleased... but if money was no object I would have a Champion hands down. I have had the pleasure of fishing from Rangers, Tritons, Stratos, Allisons, Norris Crafts, Gamblers and Basscats. Allisons and Gamblers are scary fast, Rangers rode boringly sluggish, Tritons, Stratos and Basscats seem middle of the road... but all around the Champion was the smoothest, most stable and comfortable boat I have fished out of. Just my opinion.


----------



## JigNchunk (Jan 28, 2010)

I've ridden and driven about every boat brand and my 188 was by far the best handling and most fun boat to drive. It was like and indy car on a road course. On a tight curvy lake or river I could smoke and 20ft boat with 225's.


----------



## c-rig king (Jan 28, 2010)

I own a 2008 188VX with a 175 Yam HPDI and have been VERY satisfied with it.  It has a large front deck enough for 2 to fish with ample room in the back.  Large storage compartments/rod holders.  Boat is not built for high end speed but it sure handles rough water well so i'll give up a few mph's not to get beat to death.  I do recommend the recessed trolling motor pedal for more comfort running it all day.  Good luck with your decision.


----------



## Bear 75 (Jan 28, 2010)

Cat. Do ride in all before dropping any money. A single boat is not made for everyone. Get in and get the best one for what you need for how you fish. Best of luck see you on the water.


----------



## BAMA HUNTER (Jan 28, 2010)

Out of the 3 models of boats you have listed I would just get the better deal.  You would be happy with any of those.
I have always heard that the Rangers are the best riding boat, but I fished in a tourney one time as a non boater and the boater had a 20' Ranger, and it rode about as good as my tr19 triton.  Ranger certainly has a better resale value...always have...hope this helps bud.


----------



## Buzzerbaits (Jan 28, 2010)

*Buzzerbaits*

My vote is for the triton.  Good Luck. Get a boat that you will enjoy. What ever it is.


----------



## Trizey (Jan 28, 2010)

JigNchunk said:


> I had a 2006 Ranger 188 with a Yamaha 175HPDI. I loved the boat and motor. I looked at evry boat in that range and saw most side by side with the Ranger and none even came close. The only problem I had was the trailer. Get a tandem axle trailer if you buy a 188.




What kind of issue did you have?  They seem to be one of the best trailers made.


----------



## JigNchunk (Jan 28, 2010)

All of the welds that hold on the axle broke and the tires went through the fenders. I was told by Ranger this is a very common problem with '05-'06 185, 188 and 519 single axle trailers. Mine was repaired rather than replaced. I sold the boat and 6 months later it happened again. The trailers are the reason I bought a Skeeter instead of another new Ranger. Even with my troubles if I were buying another 18-19ft boat it would still be another 188 only with a tandem trailer. Like I said it is the best boat in that sector by miles. Even with the Ranger in the shop I was able to sell it. I would still be trying to sell a Triton or any other boat in that range. If you buy new Ranger is the only way to go. I lost $5000 on mine but I used it 3 years and put 400 hours on the engine. Never a single problem with boat or engine.


----------



## afishaday (Jan 28, 2010)

I have a '04 185 Ranger with a Yamaha 150 HPDI and it is perfect for me... no trouble and easy for me (and I am no spring-chicken) to handle alone. I fish out of it several days every week (blessing of being retired and living on the lake) and have had no problems. I do not tournament fish and do not push... just enjoy a great/safe ride with enough power to do whatever I care to do. Mine is a dual console to help deal with my wifes sinus problems... if were not for that I would prefer the open deck as it is tight with the console. I would replace the boat with another one in a blink... this time I would seriously consider the new Yamaha 4-stroke. Boat is rated at 175... but 150 is plenty for me and the insurance folks liked that too. BTW, I almost never go out but what someone comments on the boat... and many ask if I would consider selling... they seem to stay in demand. BTW, this is my 2nd Ranger... I traded the first one in on this one... after 28 years!


----------



## Eugene Stinson (Jan 28, 2010)

I know for a fact the 2004 triton 186 is a slow boat compared to equally equip boats. I have a friend that has one. He could not get it to go as fast as he thought it should. He took it back to Tenn. and triton blueprinted the boat hull. It was out of tolerance when he bought it. After getting it back with its "perfect" hull, he is still disappointed. (slow). I have a 1995 Stratos 284. It is 18 feet long. A little shorter but I only have a 1995 150 Johnson compared to his 175 Johnson. He hates that I can out run him. We GPSed both our boats set up the same. My top speed with me and him in it was 65.4 mph his with was 58.7.  
I am not an expert on tritons. But all my experience with them is bad.
I have very limited experience with different name brands. My stratos is the only bass boat I have owned.  A 95 that still runs and looks like a champ. Seems like it will go forever. 

So my vote goes to the Ranger


----------



## bradsears (Jan 28, 2010)

Trizey said:


> If you were looking to buy a new 18.5' boat, what would you buy today?
> 
> These are the boats that I've really looked at hard.
> 
> ...



I just bought a 2005 520 VX.  Great boat.  Rides good and has the speed.  It fits in my 2 car garage because of the swing away tounge.  It has a dual axle trailer.  They are great if you have a flat and for towing but, if you have to un-hook and manuever it around it doesn't like to turn left and right when you are moving it around by hand.  Buy the boat that has everything that you want in it.  This way you won't have any regrets.  The things I looked for in a newer boat were :

1. - Front Deck space

2. - Dry storage 

3. - Fuel Efficency

4. - Comfortability to fish out of

5 - Value (depreciation)


----------



## tojo a monsta (Jan 28, 2010)

*boat*

check out www.ncmarineboats.com we have some nice boats in right now


----------



## GONoob (Jan 28, 2010)

Destin Bound said:


> Ive had bass boats and every other kind of boat.  Im 42 now, and I would recommend a center console.  Even bass fisherman Scott Martin prefers the center console.  You can fish skinny water, and you can take it offshore.  You can bass fish and striper fish and have room for a striper bait tank.  If you go for the bass boat, then one day after you catch a 30 lb striper, your gonna be one of the funny looking bass boats on the lake with a big striper tank sitting on the deck or will have to take a passenger seat out to fit your bait tank in it.
> 
> Try before you buy.  I know you want a boat to fit in your garage, but there is a HUGE difference in the ride between a 17.5' and a 21' or 23'.



I've always wondered why people would get bass boats rather than an all around boat like the CC.


----------



## JigNchunk (Jan 29, 2010)

Day's boat sales in denver NC has a good deal on a left over '09 188 with pro XS175. $29000. Don't forget to look at the 2010 Z518, it's a 188 with a 200HP. Might be my next boat if I decide to sell my Skeeter.


----------



## Buzzerbaits (Jan 29, 2010)

JigNchunk said:


> Day's boat sales in denver NC has a good deal on a left over '09 188 with pro XS175. $29000. Don't forget to look at the 2010 Z518, it's a 188 with a 200HP. Might be my next boat if I decide to sell my Skeeter.


  Hey Jig what is your avatar?   Just wondering


----------



## rospaw (Jan 29, 2010)

Destin Bound said:


> Ive had bass boats and every other kind of boat.  Im 42 now, and I would recommend a center console.  Even bass fisherman Scott Martin prefers the center console.  You can fish skinny water, and you can take it offshore.  You can bass fish and striper fish and have room for a striper bait tank.  If you go for the bass boat, then one day after you catch a 30 lb striper, your gonna be one of the funny looking bass boats on the lake with a big striper tank sitting on the deck or will have to take a passenger seat out to fit your bait tank in it.
> 
> Try before you buy.  I know you want a boat to fit in your garage, but there is a HUGE difference in the ride between a 17.5' and a 21' or 23'.



I have to agree with this! I have owned and fished out of many bass boats and they don't compare to a center console in my opinion. You can do so much more with one and they hold there resale value alot better. Don't forget about a mod to the trailer tongue for fitting it in the garage. You might be able to get a little longer boat!


----------



## Chris S. (Jan 29, 2010)

when my time comes to own one.........http://www.xpressboats.com/view/131


----------



## Trizey (Jan 29, 2010)

I have nothing against an Aluminum boat, but I wouldn't put the same amount of money into an Alum either.  They can be just as expensive as a glass boat and generally will not be a comparable ride.


----------



## shadow2 (Jan 29, 2010)

Ford, Chevy, Dodge...All three are good boats.  Ride in them, look at the options and see which one "fits" you best... I love my triton for a number of reasons.  But one of the others may fit you best.  you will not go wrong with any of them.


----------



## chad smith (Jan 29, 2010)

for the money, storage and deck space i would go with the new 2010 nitro z7. It is going for $21,000 and it comes with a 150 merc optimax and 70lb thrust trollin motor. it has alot of storage and deck space and also alot of cockpit space.


----------



## JigNchunk (Jan 29, 2010)

My avatar is A Hail damage test square on a roof.


----------



## Chris S. (Jan 29, 2010)

Trizey said:


> I have nothing against an Aluminum boat, but I wouldn't put the same amount of money into an Alum either.  They can be just as expensive as a glass boat and generally will not be a comparable ride.



Its not just an aluminum boat Trizey.....it's an Xpress aluminum boat.They should be just as expensive...the materials are tops.....Super nice boats with a good ride and fast......comes with your 1st runner up in motor choices too....that Bad Mamma Yammer and the 19 footer is rated for 200.Im gonna have one...I dont like glass.


----------



## Papa Bear (Jan 30, 2010)

I would try several rigs before you decide. I personally have a Skeeter ZX180, and would consider a Skeeter ZX190 test ride. All the boats you mentioned are top of the line boats. It is all in what you like and want. Just my opinion!


----------



## Cricket Chunker (Jan 31, 2010)

Destin Bound said:


> Ive had bass boats and every other kind of boat.  Im 42 now, and I would recommend a center console.  Even bass fisherman Scott Martin prefers the center console.  You can fish skinny water, and you can take it offshore.  You can bass fish and striper fish and have room for a striper bait tank.  If you go for the bass boat, then one day after you catch a 30 lb striper, your gonna be one of the funny looking bass boats on the lake with a big striper tank sitting on the deck or will have to take a passenger seat out to fit your bait tank in it.
> 
> Try before you buy.  I know you want a boat to fit in your garage, but there is a HUGE difference in the ride between a 17.5' and a 21' or 23'.



I second DestinBound on the center console.  And there are still some good deals on used boats out there right now.  

This is the 22' Skeeter ZX2200 I picked up last summer.  It's like a bass boat on steroids and I can still take 4 or 5 fishing buddies out on a crappie, catfish or striper trip. The front area under the jump seat has been converted into a 35 gallon shad tank as well. Try that with your average bass boat.  

Oh the guy in the 2nd photo is nearly 6'5" tall to give it some scale.  3rd photo it the skeeter sitting next to a 17.5' Lowe alluminum bass boat (my electric only & Juliette boat).

A center console bay boat works just fine as a bass & all around boat.  Only drawback is it draws a little more water due to the weight.  But they sure are comfortable to fish out of.


----------



## Trizey (Feb 2, 2010)

I appreciate the advice and opinions given.

I believe the choice for me is the Ranger.


----------



## Perkins (Feb 2, 2010)

Trizey said:


> I appreciate the advice and opinions given.
> 
> I believe the choice for me is the Ranger.



Good choice.


----------



## Randy (Feb 2, 2010)

Trizey said:


> I appreciate the advice and opinions given.
> 
> I believe the choice for me is the Ranger.



Great choice.  I'll be flying by you in my Triton with a 150!


----------



## Perkins (Feb 2, 2010)

Randy said:


> Great choice.  I'll be flying by you in my Triton with a 150!



Yea but it will be all you can do to control it and his will sell way faster when he gets ready


----------



## JigNchunk (Feb 2, 2010)

you won't out run him if his is set up with a jackplate and 24P Tempest I can assure you.


----------



## steve lee (Feb 2, 2010)

*ranger*



Randy said:


> Great choice.  I'll be flying by you in my Triton with a 150!


i got one you would sit there and watch go by! QUICK


----------



## Bear 75 (Feb 3, 2010)

Trizey, here is a link that is a good read. Please note there are some extreamly opinionated owners. In here is a great response but the company responded on items they do that sets them apart. Also is some good and bad comments brought up by others. It is a good read though.

 Again each boat is made to fit a specific need of the angler, so not one boat is made for every angler. I think the the boat you chose will be a fine choice, and hope to see you on the water. 

  If you get the chance look at how the trailers are made in thier site.   


http://bbcboards.zeroforum.com/zero...h-12000-more-vs-a-comparable-competitor-brand


----------



## Trizey (Feb 3, 2010)

Randy said:


> Great choice.  I'll be flying by you in my Triton with a 150!




You're a wannabe Randy, just stick with paddling


----------



## Trizey (Feb 3, 2010)

Perkins said:


> Yea but it will be all you can do to control it and his will sell way faster when he gets ready


----------



## Trizey (Feb 3, 2010)

Bear 75 said:


> Trizey, here is a link that is a good read. Please note there are some extreamly opinionated owners. In here is a great response but the company responded on items they do that sets them apart. Also is some good and bad comments brought up by others. It is a good read though.
> 
> Again each boat is made to fit a specific need of the angler, so not one boat is made for every angler. I think the the boat you chose will be a fine choice, and hope to see you on the water.
> 
> ...




I frequent BBC and actually read that yesterday.  

In the end, Ranger was the only boat that fit my style with the equipment and layout that I was looking for.  This particular boat also happened to be two of my favorite colors which are black and red.


----------



## sterlingworth (Feb 3, 2010)

Trizey said:


> I frequent BBC and actually read that yesterday.
> 
> In the end, Ranger was the only boat that fit my style with the equipment and layout that I was looking for.  This particular boat also happened to be two of my favorite colors which are black and red.



A true UGA Bulldog fan.


----------



## GTN (Feb 3, 2010)

Bass Cat 100%


----------



## sinclair1 (Feb 3, 2010)

Trizey said:


> I frequent BBC and actually read that yesterday.
> 
> In the end, Ranger was the only boat that fit my style with the equipment and layout that I was looking for.  This particular boat also happened to be two of my favorite colors which are black and red.


Good choice I bought mine in 2001,the only downside is it takes 20yrs to get below the minimum value as far as property tax is concerned. I will be buying a new boat one of these days and Ranger is on the short list again.


----------



## Trizey (Feb 3, 2010)

GTN said:


> Bass Cat 100%



Which BC model do you have?


----------



## Trizey (Feb 3, 2010)

sterlingworth said:


> A true UGA Bulldog fan.



Blasphemy


----------



## sterlingworth (Feb 3, 2010)

Trizey said:


> Blasphemy



We can christen your new boat "uga", cause thats what it will doing when your trying to get up on plane!


----------



## Trizey (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm not sure I'd say anything yet.... Have you ran yours since the freeze of 2010?  Don't worry, I'm sure it's partially thawed by now


----------



## sterlingworth (Feb 3, 2010)

Trizey said:


> I'm not sure I'd say anything yet.... Have you ran yours since the freeze of 2010?  Don't worry, I'm sure it's partially thawed by now



I see no humor in that whatsoever!  Hey, if mines broke at least I have a buddy with a brand new one.


----------

